
JQuery UK Conference - Oxford 2012 - draegtun
http://events.jquery.org/2012/uk/
======
johnwards
Sadly we've sold out the event. Shame this has just made HN today I guess.

We've got workshops available that come with conference passes though, only 25
of those left though...

~~~
draegtun
That is a shame :(

Still good news is that after this event there's likely to be more in the
future :)

